# Source for Hood Vents ?



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello, I have been looking for a function hood vent that I can cut into the rear of my hood and thought I would try here as well. Looking for something that sits relatively flush and doesn't have those louvers that stick up. Would prefer something rectangular, but not a must. 

any links or pic would be appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

here is summits list for the best/none muscle car scoops click the "none functional" tab, all you need to do is cut out the hole in the scoop or cut your hood.
when i turbo the classic im buying i am going to use the GTiR TMIC and use a scoop, that way it will look ricy and you cant see any hint of turbo from the outside but once we are ready to go (at the track) they will know :thumbup:









^like that is good. or just get a WRX or an STI scoop and one of those inner baffles on ebay.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

doesn't SKZ sell them?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not for the 1989 sentras.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> doesn't SKZ sell them?


Do you happen to know the website where their products can be found ? I am not familiar with that name and couldn't seem to find it. 

Thanks


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

SKZ= Syndicate Kustomz

i think he just wants a cheapy, tape mounted scoop. but none of that long streched out crap like the cougars have. look up "hood scoop" on ebay. what do you need it for? like what i was talking about for a TMIC? or just for heat? if for heat how about louvers








right here

and for you rally fans, a working roof scoop!!! :thumbup:

heres a nice squareish one that would go well with the b12


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks, maybe I should have said louvers instead. Yes, I want them to help release heat. 

Most everything I see sticks up or has those cupped vents on them. I need something that looks like black plastic speaker grilles from the Eighties to match the B12's boxy styling and plastic cowl vents.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> Thanks, maybe I should have said louvers instead. Yes, I want them to help release heat.
> 
> Most everything I see sticks up or has those cupped vents on them. I need something that looks like black plastic speaker grilles from the Eighties to match the B12's boxy styling and plastic cowl vents.


like this? 

i dont understand what you mean by speaker grill.....i cant picture it, have any pics?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Kinda like this, only a bit more open. something very flat and very plain.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

that.....................is very interesting... im stumped.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

:thumbup: heres on idea..cut holes in your hood, hey look flush heat vents, u can even attach a mesh grill under the hood :loser:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I found this on a Jeep website. This vent is stolen from a Chrysler New Yorker Turbo. I am looking to mount this in the center of my hood towards the rear, with the slats running front to rear so they match the cowl vents on the B12. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nice, it'll look good, take pics when ur done

i still like my original idea more....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ok, i get it now. like a hummer hood but father back......and not chrome lol. that will look cool. one suggestion though. find some type of filter material to zip tie under it or something so leaves and crap wont fall in and make your engine hella dirty. just some simple felt may do the trick idk.

or figure out a way to make an external cover that sits on top that you can put on in the winter or in the rain. (you dont want water freezing on your engine block and freezing the pulleys solid in the winter!)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ok, i get it now. like a hummer hood but father back......and not chrome lol. that will look cool. one suggestion though. find some type of filter material to zip tie under it or something so leaves and crap wont fall in and make your engine hella dirty. just some simple felt may do the trick idk.
> 
> or figure out a way to make an external cover that sits on top that you can put on in the winter or in the rain.


OMG UR BACK YAY, lol even though u never left lol ur jsut back under your old name


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ok, i get it now. like a hummer hood but father back......and not chrome lol. that will look cool. one suggestion though. find some type of filter material to zip tie under it or something so leaves and crap wont fall in and make your engine hella dirty. just some simple felt may do the trick idk.
> 
> or figure out a way to make an external cover that sits on top that you can put on in the winter or in the rain. (you dont want water freezing on your engine block and freezing the pulleys solid in the winter!)


I was thinking about that. My car is kept in the garage, and it not driven in winter. Was thinking maybe a piece of magnetic material like one of those door signs on a work truck. something i could put over there if it is raining really hard ?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> I was thinking about that. My car is kept in the garage, and it not driven in winter. Was thinking maybe a piece of magnetic material like one of those door signs on a work truck. something i could put over there if it is raining really hard ?


a lil bit of water wont hurt ur motor, it'll burn off fast, jsut get some tight mesh material and attach it to the underside, it'll protect from leaves and shit, and it'll look sick to

or gett a blank black magnetic peice thats bigger then the vents, no idea where u would find one


----------

